# [Removed]



## Joshkbosh (Sep 13, 2013)

[Removed]


----------



## Drake Ukkonen (Sep 13, 2013)

Did you sell it on eBay, or to GameStop?


----------



## Runefox (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm actually not all that excited for it. I'll probably pick it up at some point down the road when it's cheap and/or on PC, but I'm probably going to pass for now.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 13, 2013)

GTA5 can fuck off until it's on PC.

What's the point in releasing it at seperate times? As far as I'm aware they haven't even announced a pc version yet. All it means is that by the time it comes to pc, we'll already know what happens because all the xbox fucktards will have spoiled the story.


----------



## Joshkbosh (Sep 13, 2013)

Drake Ukkonen said:


> Did you sell it on eBay, or to GameStop?



Believe or not, I sold it at gamestop. I tried originally to sell it for $20 buy it now on eBay, but noone was interested. I was shocked that gamestop paid as much as they did.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Sep 13, 2013)

since my xbox doesn't connect to wifi anymore/i never play my xbox i won't be getting GTA 5 for a while.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 13, 2013)

I wanted to go to the midnight release, but we're not going to be able.
So I guess we're walking our ass to Gamestop on Tuesday.

I don't play online, though.
Single player 4evs.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 13, 2013)

I sold my 360 and all the games and accessories for it for like, $200 and pre-ordered the game. Using the leftover money to buy MGS 5 when that comes out.

Someone said something about them releasing the PC version later than the console versions, and Rockstar has done that before with GTA 4. It's mostly because of piracy issues (even though the game is fucking impossible to pirate, almost completely bulletproof), and I think for a while they had a restriction on modifications. As for why they're delaying the online game, come on, they busted their asses for years and sunk a ton of money into the game. Don't just buy it for the multiplayer and act all shocked when you find out certain features of the game (same thing happened in RDR where people would just desert the campaign in favor of online). That and they're projecting massive sales for the game. Servers would explode, etc, etc.

But yeah, what's not fun about smoking weed, kicking people off mountains, and watching dogs hump?


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 13, 2013)

Smelge said:


> GTA5 can fuck off until it's on PC.
> 
> What's the point in releasing it at seperate times? As far as I'm aware they haven't even announced a pc version yet. All it means is that by the time it comes to pc, we'll already know what happens because all the xbox fucktards will have spoiled the story.



THIS IS WHY THE MASTERRACE CAN'T HAVE NICE THINGS


----------



## veeno (Sep 13, 2013)

Im so fucking hyped.

Why the fuck is the rest of faf not hype?


----------



## Harbinger (Sep 13, 2013)

I still havent played GTAIV...


----------



## DarkRedWolf (Sep 13, 2013)

GTA 5 - The only excuse for me to save up to buy a new PC.


----------



## Furcade (Sep 13, 2013)

The temptation to head out and pick up a copy later in the week is there, but it _is_ $109.95. That's enough to feed me and my partner for at least two weeks. I will probably wait about six years for a price drop (to $109.94) and buy it then.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 13, 2013)

Furcade said:


> The temptation to head out and pick up a copy later in the week is there, but it _is_ $109.95. That's enough to feed me and my partner for at least two weeks. I will probably wait about six years for a price drop (to $109.94) and buy it then.


WUT?

I pre-ordered my copy for $60. Damn, I made a pretty smart move.


----------



## Percy (Sep 13, 2013)

If I weren't in college and employed at the same time, I may have considered getting it as soon as I could. I'm hoping it comes out on PC soon enough, if even so.


----------



## Furcade (Sep 13, 2013)

Red Savarin said:


> WUT?
> 
> I pre-ordered my copy for $60. Damn, I made a pretty smart move.



Two words: 'straya tax.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 13, 2013)

Red Savarin said:


> WUT?
> 
> I pre-ordered my copy for $60. Damn, I made a pretty smart move.



I wouldn't call it _smart_. Just less fucking stupid.

It's a video game, people. Jesus.


----------



## Saga (Sep 13, 2013)

Joshkbosh said:


> Of GTA V! I'm like super excited! I sold my Wii and all my Wii stuff and got $100. I only had to spend an additional $50 to get collectors edition. This is going to be amazing!
> 
> Any other furs planning on playing multiplayer? Add me on live (joshkbosh) and we can play it together. just make sure you send me a message so I know who you are.


YUS, after sep. 28th, you, me, and a cadillac. Drive by time. 
When I use sideways car cover the passenger door always faces towards the direction of incoming fire, fair warning.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 14, 2013)

GTA V is released! Big whoop.

FurAffinity will be back in a few days! Now I can live my life the normal way again!


----------



## Vaelarsa (Sep 14, 2013)

Furcade said:


> The temptation to head out and pick up a copy later in the week is there, but it _is_ $109.95. That's enough to feed me and my partner for at least two weeks. I will probably wait about six years for a price drop (to $109.94) and buy it then.


_Ouch._
And I thought videogame prices were bad at $60.
That's ridiculous.


----------



## Saga (Sep 14, 2013)

Woahwoahwoah THE FUCK?
IT'S $100?
There goes my plans.
Edit: The standard game is $60. The special edition is $100.
THE PLANS KEEP A ROLLIN'


----------



## Furcade (Sep 14, 2013)

Vaelarsa said:


> _Ouch._
> And I thought videogame prices were bad at $60.
> That's ridiculous.



Yeah they got down to $79 for a while... those were the days. I think if you compare the prices in terms of minimum wages it ends up being not too out of proportion. But still, $110. And I mean, you can always import but then you need an Asian Live account for DLC, apparently.

Lots of things are pretty darn expensive, particularly luxury items like games, cars, musical instruments, alcohol, property... food... okay pretty much everything. Can't complain, though.

On-topic: I find it incredible that people call in sick/cancel commitments to spend the day playing a bloody video game.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 14, 2013)

Me and my brother pre-ordered this last Wednesday. We chipped in half and half for it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 14, 2013)

Furcade said:


> Yeah they got down to $79 for a while... those were the days. I think if you compare the prices in terms of minimum wages it ends up being not too out of proportion. But still, $110. And I mean, you can always import but then you need an Asian Live account for DLC, apparently.
> 
> Lots of things are pretty darn expensive, particularly luxury items like games, cars, musical instruments, alcohol, property... food... okay pretty much everything. Can't complain, though.
> 
> On-topic: I find it incredible that people call in sick/cancel commitments to spend the day playing a bloody video game.



Video games are fucking retarded.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 16, 2013)

Overheard my brother talking to someone about the custom license plates for online:



> Dude, I'm going to get one that says 'faggot', and you gotta get one that says 'suckdick', that way we can park next to each other and people will see our cars and read it as 'suckdick faggot'.


----------



## Asheer Witherin (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't really like GTA. Saints Row is more fun and way more enjoyable. Also dildo bats.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 16, 2013)

Runefox said:


> I'm actually not all that excited for it. I'll probably pick it up at some point down the road when it's cheap and/or on PC, but I'm probably going to pass for now.



Yeah same. I mean...it looks fantastic and they seem to have changed up and improved stuff, but I'm looking forward to other stuff. Only GTA game I like was San Andreas anyway. Not a big Rockstar fan. Bully was their only game I went through multiple times.

But this does look good enough to own later down the road...on PC.


----------



## Red Savarin (Sep 16, 2013)

Gonna get my grubby little paws on the game in two hours.  Gonna get burgers too.

I'm letting my brother play first despite the fact that I paid for it, but I'm gonna have more than enough time to play it tomorrow. For now, I just wanna watch.


----------



## Saga (Sep 16, 2013)

I wont be able to play that shit until the 28th, even then it will have to be on xbox.
12 days is too damn long


----------



## Alstor (Sep 18, 2013)

Well, gee. While I'm having fun with this fantastic game, you guys are still finding ways to fucking bitch, except now you're taking lessons from /v/ and actually taking the PC-console war seriously.

Jesus, "wet blanket" doesn't even describe you guys anymore. You're more of a dinky Goodwill blanket that was blasted with a firehose until it became a formless pulp. Not only that, while you guys are flopping over people with your pulpiness, you talk shit on the soft, just-out-of-the-dryer-warm blankets for little to no god damn reason other than to bitch and keep your mind off of how shitty of a blanket you are.

I still hate these fucking forums.


----------



## Furcade (Sep 18, 2013)

Alstor said:


> Well, gee. While I'm having fun with this fantastic game, you guys are still finding ways to fucking bitch, except now you're taking lessons from /v/ and actually taking the PC-console war seriously.
> 
> Jesus, "wet blanket" doesn't even describe you guys anymore. You're more of a dinky Goodwill blanket that was blasted with a firehose until it became a formless pulp. Not only that, while you guys are flopping over people with your pulpiness, you talk shit on the soft, just-out-of-the-dryer-warm blankets for little to no god damn reason other than to bitch and keep your mind off of how shitty of a blanket you are.
> 
> I still hate these fucking forums.



Chill, yo.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 18, 2013)

Glad to hear they finally fixed the GTA V installation issues for the Xbox 360. So far I've heard GTA V is pretty realistic :V


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 18, 2013)

Alstor said:


> Well, gee. While I'm having fun with this fantastic game, you guys are still finding ways to fucking bitch, except now you're taking lessons from /v/ and actually taking the PC-console war seriously.
> 
> Jesus, "wet blanket" doesn't even describe you guys anymore. You're more of a dinky Goodwill blanket that was blasted with a firehose until it became a formless pulp. Not only that, while you guys are flopping over people with your pulpiness, you talk shit on the soft, just-out-of-the-dryer-warm blankets for little to no god damn reason other than to bitch and keep your mind off of how shitty of a blanket you are.
> 
> I still hate these fucking forums.



Then leave? No one is forcing you to stay and complain either.

I'm just tired of this game it's pretty gender oriented so it's not as fun.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 19, 2013)

Dunno if anyone spotted this gem: https://www.change.org/en-CA/petitions/rockstar-games-dont-make-a-pc-version-of-gta-v

"Don't make it for PC because they need to learn not to pirate."

Interesting that you can go to any torrent site and find loads of torrents for GTA5. The xBox version was leaked and torrented 4 days before release. Odd how it's the PC that gets the bad rep, when piracy happens on all platforms.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2013)

Ignorant people give me a sad. :<


----------



## Iffy350 (Sep 19, 2013)

Smelge said:


> Dunno if anyone spotted this gem: https://www.change.org/en-CA/petitions/rockstar-games-dont-make-a-pc-version-of-gta-v
> 
> "Don't make it for PC because they need to learn not to pirate."
> 
> Interesting that you can go to any torrent site and find loads of torrents for GTA5. The xBox version was leaked and torrented 4 days before release. Odd how it's the PC that gets the bad rep, when piracy happens on all platforms.



IKR. You can pirate just about any video game out there. Video game emulators have been around since the late 90's. You can watch new episodes of tv shows and new movies on Project Free TV. Piracy is a HUGE issue with CHINA!


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2013)

I just found this kinda funny.


----------

